# Recommendations for clinics for over 50s



## louie171 (Mar 11, 2018)

hi 

We're looking for a clinic that would accept a 55 year old woman for DE treatment ( in good health ).

Can anyone recommend a clinic ?

We like Spain, and have found one called Manzanera on the internet but can't find anything about it on this forum.

many thanks


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I cant share personal experiences, sorry. A daughter of my accountant underwent IVF DE in Czech Rep but she is 42. what I recommend is visiting eggdonationfriends site. They changed their main page (Egg Donation Abroad - Best IVF Clinics Abroad, Costs, Reviews), and you will find info about IVF clinics abroad who treat women 55+. Or you can also search info by browsing per country or per clinic. A clinic's profile also includes reviews from current users. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## louie171 (Mar 11, 2018)

thanks Miamiamo thats very useful, I'm looking at that website now


----------



## Firecracker (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi.....I too would be interested to hear views on clinics for DE treatment for someone over 50....I have no experience of the clinic you mention but what put me off Spain was the fact that the clinic decided the donor and not the recipient of the DE......I am currently looking at clinics and trying to decide on one in Cyprus.....can anyone help and recommend a really good trustworthy clinic......I would have liked to see photos of the donor but was reluctant to go to Russia......all advice would be appreciated


----------



## louie171 (Mar 11, 2018)

hi Firecracker, 

We're also looking at Cyprus as an option. 

We're looking at Dogus and northcyprusivf dot com 

We love to hear any views on these .


----------



## Firecracker (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi louie171

We had looked at Dogus but they hadn’t any donors that matched what we wanted.

My approach was to contact as many clinics as possible and find out first if they had any donors to match our requirements.....that narrowed our options down considerably 

My number 1 request is a natural redhead like me lol

As regards north Cyprusivf.com..... they have no in house donors to match our requirements so they offered agency donors but that just tripled the cost and the donors weren’t even a great match for that money.....but the co-ordinator Janine was very helpful 

Our main options are Cyprus btitish Kolan hospital, Cyprus miracle by dr F, Kyrenia ivf clinic, and gynolife

We are waiting on Dunya getting back to us.

It is so difficult to decide....as long as I can trust the clinic 100% to give us the donor that we pick and to carry out the treatment to a good standard then I will be happy 

Have you looked at any of these clinics

Sorry I can’t be of more help

Is anyone able to jump into the thread to offer any advice on any of these clinics mentioned please lol


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

Firecracker said:


> Hi louie171
> 
> We had looked at Dogus but they hadn’t any donors that matched what we wanted.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at Crown IVf Cyprus? There is very little about them on the internet but gyne suggested them. Trying to find out more about them. I contacted them. I mentioned that I had an ERA done to check if the transfer of the embyro was right day. Dr does not believe it works. Waiting for private consultant and hospital give letter to say fit for carrying a pregnancy. Seems to be the case with all clinics once you are over 50. Also mamogram, ECG, smear and bloods.


----------



## bthemax (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi ladies, 
I am doing the same research at the mo. I found Greece age limit to be 50 - with some clinics saying that the age is 50 and 364 days. Another clinic saying that the age law in Greece was being changed to 52 any time this month. Most of the Spanish clinics said their legal age limit was 50 for DE. 

This basically leaves Cyprus as my main option: I did the same as Firecracker and emailed most of the clinics and most have responded. Dunya, Eurocare, Dogus, Crown, seem quite decent in terms of response, also one agency called Gaia. Euro care have a 20% off DE cycle if you pay a deposit by October for treatment by Feb 22. For 45 plus you have to apply for a liscence for treatment from Ministry of Health which takes 3 to 4 weeks, so factor that into timescale.

South Cyprus is part of Europe and North Cyprus is not. So the stats from Southern clinics are reported along with other countries success rates. In the North the stats are reported to the government - but I was unable to get the actual numbers.

I am still researching ..so haven't made a final choice yet.


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

bthemax said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am doing the same research at the mo. I found Greece age limit to be 50 - with some clinics saying that the age is 50 and 364 days. Another clinic saying that the age law in Greece was being changed to 52 any time this month. Most of the Spanish clinics said their legal age limit was 50 for DE.
> 
> This basically leaves Cyprus as my main option: I did the same as Firecracker and emailed most of the clinics and most have responded. Dunya, Eurocare, Dogus, Crown, seem quite decent in terms of response, also one agency called Gaia. Euro care have a 20% off DE cycle if you pay a deposit by October for treatment by Feb 22. For 45 plus you have to apply for a liscence for treatment from Ministry of Health which takes 3 to 4 weeks, so factor that into timescale.
> ...


I think in regards to Greece it depends on the clinic as some will work up to 51/52. You will need a letter from your gp and hospital that will treat you once you are pregnant to say they will help and that you can carry a pregnancy. I am still waiting for the letters.


----------



## Firecracker (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi ladies

We are still researching and narrowed our choices down to Cyprus Kolan, Cyprus miracle by dr F, Kyrenia, and possibly Dunya

These are the only clinics that have a donor matching our phenotype 

Would love to hear from anyone with experience of these clinics

Babiblue there are some clinics that can carry out an examination of you and provide the reports that you need for an additional fee.....crown ivf does not do this 

Bthemax.....I would love to hear which clinic you actually decide on and what made you opt for a certain clinic over another......we still have not decided......I find it all a mine-field


----------



## bthemax (Jun 22, 2016)

Firecracker said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> We are still researching and narrowed our choices down to Cyprus Kolan, Cyprus miracle by dr F, Kyrenia, and possibly Dunya
> 
> ...


I have pretty much narrowed it down to Duniya vs Eurocare. The others have been elimnated for tardy replies or miscoumunication, having confusing names or insufficient track record. 

Annoyingly I have learned that you have to pay €500 import liscence fee if you want to import things. on top of about €3k to move the swimmers.

Just thought I would mention that Instituto iGin in Bilbao treat women with DE to age 53. Not sure how or why as they are the exception in Spain. Cost just over €8k. 

I wish I had a magic sign that would point me the right way to get the result I want - in the meantime paitence and asking questions will have to do.


----------



## Firecracker (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi bthemax......thank you for sharing your info.....very useful....after a lot of research I think Dunya would be my number one choice but they currently have no matching donors unfortunately so my next choice is British Kolan/team z

I feel exactly how you do.....I wish I had a magic wand because I feel this is so important and I want to make the right choice with no regrets

Thank you for mentioning the Spanish clinic but what really put me off Spain was the fact that the recipient didn’t get to choose the donor.....I felt at least if I had some input into the choice then I felt a little more in control although not sure if that is the right idea or not

Something I found out on another thread from a lady that is currently in north Cyprus receiving treatment is that the clinic she is with and possibly some other clinics in north Cyprus are very expensive for medication.....apparently there are some groups on ** recommending local chemists for medication that is less than half the price of the clinic for the exact same medication......just something to be aware of

Good luck in your final choice between those two clinics......keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

Firecracker said:


> Hi bthemax......thank you for sharing your info.....very useful....after a lot of research I think Dunya would be my number one choice but they currently have no matching donors unfortunately so my next choice is British Kolan/team z
> 
> I feel exactly how you do.....I wish I had a magic wand because I feel this is so important and I want to make the right choice with no regrets
> 
> ...


Bilb
Medication costs. I found the same in Greece. The clinic gave me the medication but I went around to their local pharmacy and got double. Handy if you are doing a few cycles.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Firecracker - can't help with personal experiences, just wanted to wish good luck with your search.


----------



## Firecracker (Jun 21, 2021)

Thank you miamiamo


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

louie171 said:


> hi
> 
> We're looking for a clinic that would accept a 55 year old woman for DE treatment ( in good health ).
> 
> ...


It may be worth asking The London Women's Clinic (not just London based, it has centres in e.g. Cardiff and Bristol). It says on its website that it will treat women with donor eggs provided they give birth before 55th birthday. However, I saw comments from their medical director (in a Daily Mail article) that they will consider women older than that on a case by case basis, after a health assessment and consideration by their ethics committee. 

Clinic website:
"Our upper age limit for women wishing to have treatment using their own eggs is 45 years old. After 45, patients wishing to use their own eggs will be considered on case by case basis. For women wishing to use donor eggs, they must have completed treatment and given birth by their 55th birthday. In some cases, a letter of support from the patient’s GP may be required. We ask women over 50 years old to complete a health assessment with a consultant obstetrician to ensure a safe pregnancy plan."

British IVF clinics are helping women have babies at 55 because there is no legal age limit | Daily Mail Online
“Dr Nick Macklon, medical director of the London Women's Clinic …
The private clinic has accepted 26 women aged 51 to 54 for egg donation treatment in the three years its policy has been in place.
Dr Macklon said: 'Women over 50 are asked to confirm with an obstetrician that they are fit and healthy for pregnancy, while their medical and social circumstances are assessed from a child welfare point of view.'
… His clinic's age of 55 for women using donor eggs was set by its ethics committee. But it is not a blanket limit' and Dr Gaudoin said he would consider treating a woman aged 60 if she were mentally and physically well, before asking the committee to consider the request as well.
Dr Gaudoin said: 'We take a thorough medical and family history of these women and also ask their GP how they feel they and their partners will cope.' “


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

bthemax said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am doing the same research at the mo. I found Greece age limit to be 50 - with some clinics saying that the age is 50 and 364 days. Another clinic saying that the age law in Greece was being changed to 52 any time this month. Most of the Spanish clinics said their legal age limit was 50 for DE.
> 
> This basically leaves Cyprus as my main option: I did the same as Firecracker and emailed most of the clinics and most have responded. Dunya, Eurocare, Dogus, Crown, seem quite decent in terms of response, also one agency called Gaia. Euro care have a 20% off DE cycle if you pay a deposit by October for treatment by Feb 22. For 45 plus you have to apply for a liscence for treatment from Ministry of Health which takes 3 to 4 weeks, so factor that into timescale.
> ...


It looks like you were right about the law on age limits changing in Greece:
I just found this from a quick Google search  "Recently, the judicial authority in Greece decided to raise the age limit to 52 years for women wishing to undergo assisted reproduction. Therefore, Medimall Clinic invites you to schedule your attempt with us, even if you are over 50 years old! (But not older than 51 ½ as you should be no more than 52 exactly on the day of your embryo transfer)."


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Did anyone make any decisions on clinics? I am also looking at Latvia 
and Estonia xx EGV Klinika - Creating a new life!


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

its the hope that hurts said:


> Did anyone make any decisions on clinics? I am also looking at Latvia
> and Estonia xx EGV Klinika - Creating a new life!


it is so hard choosing


----------



## Franessa (6 mo ago)

Firecracker said:


> Hi.....I too would be interested to hear views on clinics for DE treatment for someone over 50....I have no experience of the clinic you mention but what put me off Spain was the fact that the clinic decided the donor and not the recipient of the DE......I am currently looking at clinics and trying to decide on one in Cyprus.....can anyone help and recommend a really good trustworthy clinic......I would have liked to see photos of the donor but was reluctant to go to Russia......all advice would be appreciated


Did you find one?


There seems to be so much conflicting info


----------



## MommyKenny (Jul 9, 2019)

louie171 said:


> hi
> 
> We're looking for a clinic that would accept a 55 year old woman for DE treatment ( in good health ).
> 
> ...


We had both sperm and egg donation when I was 39 in a clinic in Cyprus called Dunya IVF. That is how we got out baby boy. They're highly recommended. But if you want to see reviews, do check out this article in their blog. Best IVF Clinics in the World for 2020 - GCR official | Dunya Fertility Clinic


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

MommyKenny said:


> We had both sperm and egg donation when I was 39 in a clinic in Cyprus called Dunya IVF. That is how we got out baby boy. They're highly recommended. But if you want to see reviews, do check out this article in their blog. Best IVF Clinics in the World for 2020 - GCR official | Dunya Fertility Clinic


struggling with find a place, as getting time off work is an issue, nearly 52 and cannot decide, did not know spain treated over 50s, good luck


----------



## MommyKenny (Jul 9, 2019)

ozziechick said:


> struggling with find a place, as getting time off work is an issue, nearly 52 and cannot decide, did not know spain treated over 50s, good luck


I guess some of them do and it also depends on your personal health condition and that of your husband or partner. So you have no children yet?


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

MommyKenny said:


> I guess some of them do and it also depends on your personal health condition and that of your husband or partner. So you have no children yet?


hubby is good condition i have thyroid issue and possible clotting issues, no children all mc


----------

